# Battery-Powered Chainsaw



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Dewalt 20v nom nom nom 

Linky w/video - https://www.diychatroom.com/f49/weekend-quickies-small-diy-projects-651357/index2/#post5831995


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I got the Dewalt 20v a month ago. Pretty incredible actually.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

sixeightten said:


> I got the Dewalt 20v a month ago. Pretty incredible actually.


That's pretty much what we said when we got ours too. It's a beast!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Dewalt 20 volt. I reach for it most of the time now. Very convenient to grab it off the shelf and slap a battery in and go.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

We heat with wood, so we cut and burn 6..10 full cords of wood each year, depending how many months of snow (7..9 months).

Depending if the logs are green or dry and diameter (6..14 inch), we load 2..8 foot lengths in the truck and then cut to size at home for 2..3 hours per day.

So, wondering if you think they'd be good for cutting a truck load and for cutting 2..3 hours per day.

Thanks for all your good feedback.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

perfect for occasional use, ive used 40v ones that we can use the battery in lawnmower also so only one battery kit is needed


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I got a B&D battery pole saw for my son. It cut maybe a cord of limbs and then conked out.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

With the 5aH battery in ours it was able to tackle nearly our entire annual clean up + a bunch of extra cuts. With "two leds" on it we fully chopped into woodstove size chunks the big fallen spruce tree in video, cutting to woodstove size a number of 8-10' sections of 8"+ diam birch trunks, downing/debranching/and cutting a ton of willow into longer firepit size, and taking down a few misbehaving branches and cutting those down for firepit or woodstove.

I think the 5ah can easily handle 2-3 hours a day. We have the ... 3.5ah type as well, but we've never tried it in the saw. I did use the smaller one in the blower and it lasted a couple hours, more than long enough to blow off both driveways - I don't think the blower takes as much power as the chainsaw though.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks, looks good 

Thinking I'll have to get something bigger for our needs, but good to know they are dependable and cut well. :smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an EGO with a 16" bar. It has a 54 volt battery pack. It works really well. It's quiet, has a narrower chain than what's on my Stihl gas powered saw. I'm cleaning up a lot of dead ash trees in my woods. I can cut for about an hour and a half before I run the battery down. Now this includes time in between cuts walking to the next tree. But I was pleasantly surprised on how well it works. I also have their handheld blower which takes the same battery. It also works great for cleaning up the shop and flowerbeds. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh Dewalt has a 60V 16" bar model - https://www.dewalt.com/products/outdoor/chainsaws/flexvolt-60v-max-brushless-chainsaw-kit/dccs670x1

We just got the smaller one so we could take it up trees.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Sweet! hadn't heard; checking it out now. :smile:


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Ordered this puppy:

https://www.echocordless.com/products/chain-saw/


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Be sure to let everyone know how it works!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Definitely.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-16...ery-and-Charger-Included-CCS-58V4AH/205566014

Not available at HomeDepot, so got it through Amazon for $370.

Got it yesterday, used it today.

Limbed and cut up a 10 inch lodgepole pine that the winds had blown over this winter.

Went through it like butter. Variable speed is nice for limbing.

3 bars on battery gauge when done.

I like how you can save battery by releasing trigger between cuts.

Bar and Oregon chain are thinner than Stihl, etc.

Chain loosens up, but may be because it's new.

14.4 pounds w/bar and oil. Wifey said it's too heavy for her, but we were on a slope, not solid footing, so might be better in log cradle.

Going to keep it in jeep and truck when 4-wheeling in case of trees blocking path.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Hopefully the loose chain thing is temp, that's a dangerous thing... I'd wear armor for a while until you're sure it's staying tight


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Wifey says i'm thick-headed sometimes, so does that count?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mystriss said:


> Hopefully the loose chain thing is temp, that's a dangerous thing... I'd wear armor for a while until you're sure it's staying tight


A new chain on any saw will loosen up over the first few uses. And “staying tight” is a relative term. Too tight and it won’t turn properly and can overheat the saw; too loose and you get chain slap on the front of the bar and increased potential that it will jump the rails. And the saw will come with an instruction book that will tell you how to properly adjust the chain. In general, loose enough to turn with gloved hand.....but tight enough so that when you pull the chain directly away from the bar the drive bar tangs come about 1/4 of their length out of the groove (for a bar without a nose sprocket, tighter for one with) Or better, google it!!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you marked the tension adjustment to make sure its not loosening.?


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm very happy with my M18 chainsaw.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a Makita and that thing is a ripper!


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Echo sliced through one of the bigger logs (16..24 inches) in 10..15 seconds =8-o


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

My SO bought a dewalt saw. I used it a couple of times. I am glad she bought it, not me. I will stick to my Husky. A battery in the saw will cut small softwood. and will need to have a spare battery after 10 minutes of use.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My son bought a 40 volt saw a few months ago and really likes it. I've not personally used it. It's the same platform as his weedeater which he also really likes.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I got an Ego 16"er a month or so ago and took up to the farm. This thing rocks. Made easy work of this willow. I am also using it on my bridge rebuild job cutting up the old 9x3 x 16 1/2 foot oak planks into manageable pieces for handling. Last bridge work I sectioned up about a half dozen planks into about 4 or 5 pieces each. Battery still had plenty left. Next week I will be replacing the other dozen planks and chopping up the old ones with the Ego. And taking some junk trees down.


----------

